# What to do on a rainy day!



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

I wish I had their life. Make good foot warmers while Im on the computer though.

Zac


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Go throw them in the swimming pool! That will get them up, lazy aminals. LOL
It took me a few minutes to find them though with those camo jackets you put on them.
And tell the light colored one to quit eating the desk.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*They do blend in a bit*

They have been keeping my feet warm all day. Havent been chewing on the desk. That has happened by pushing the chair in all the time. The wheels catch there sometime. They like chewing on shoes and flip flops. They have been under my feet all day, its been nice except for the occasional puppy gas. Man that stuff is from another planet, doggy WMD's!:rotfl:

Zac


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

A dog's life, can't be any better with a good home to live in.


----------



## tbaker (Dec 20, 2004)

Gator....how big is that fish. Looks like a monster....


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*33" and 14lbs!*

Naw just kidding. They always say the picture doesnt do it justice but this one is quite the opposite. That fish is only 26.5". It never was weighed but we figured the fat girl weighed around 7lbs. It is my personal best so far. Capt Keeling sure made that girl look big with his photography skills.

Zac


----------



## tbaker (Dec 20, 2004)

Great picture and great fish !!!


----------

